# rh+pt



## arthur kierski (Mar 3, 2011)

i have a powder (7,7grams) containing rh +pt-----------can i separate them(Hokes method) with hot diluted ar( 4parts hcl+1part hno3 +6parts h2o) ??
must i denox the solution containing pt or just add nh4cl to precipitate (nh4)2ptcl6?
thanks for replies 
arthur

i could also fuse the powder with sodium bisulfate to take out rhso4 to solution and the powder remained would be pt contaminated with rh---??


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2011)

A trace of Pt will in fact dissolve using the bisulfate fusion, just as a trace of Rh will in fact dissolve when separating using aqua regia. 

Diluting your aqua regia is the best bet--then concentrate the platinum containing liquors to deNOx and then add the ammonium chloride.


Lou


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks Lou for the quick reply


----------

